# malamute fluff



## shinobi380 (Feb 4, 2007)

i have an alaskan malamute that is about 9 months.. ive seen some malamutes that are very fluffy.. mine is not so fluffy. i am curious if its jsut the way you brush/groom the coat.. or is it that some malamutes just dont fluff?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

At only 9 months, your dogs full adult coat probably hasn't grown in yet. My 5 month old golden retriever currently looks more like a yellow lab, because she has shed her puppy fluff and her adult coat is still very short. For goldens, it can take 2-3 years before their adult coat is fully grown in and reached its final thickness. I don't know about Malamutes specifically, but since they are another long fur breed, I would bet that their full coats also may take some time to grow in.

Obviously, some dogs also have less coat than others. Sometimes long fur, double coated dogs also lose much of their undercoat if they live in a warm environment. But I'd still bet your dog's coat will fill out more.


----------

